# Programmer en C sous Mac OS X



## Marcus (13 Novembre 2001)

Hello a tous

J'ai posté un message sur le forum programmation concernant la programmation en C sur Mac. On m'a dit que l'on pouvait directement programmer directement sous Mac OS X car il y avait un compilateur intégré, mais je ne sais pas comment faire. Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ??
D'avance merci.
Marcus


----------



## benR (13 Novembre 2001)

Le mieux c'est d'installer les Dev Tools.

Ils sont livrés avec MacOS X (mais pas si tu as eu macOS X en achetant une machine). Tu peux sinon les télécharger sur le site d'Apple en t'inscrivant comme développeur...

tu pourras ensuite compiler à loisir !


----------



## Didier Guillion (13 Novembre 2001)

En complément :
http://forums.macg.co/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=16&t=000239 


Cordialement


----------



## Einbert (13 Novembre 2001)

Tape man cc (qui est le compilateur C) et il va te rediriger vers un dossier ou tu trouveras une plus ample docu...
Pour compiler un fichier.c :
cc -o &lt;file.exe&gt; fichier.c
ou &lt;fichier.exe&gt; est le nom que tu veux donner a ton programme...Bien sur il faut avoir installer des devTools 10.1 comme preciser ci-dessus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## simon (13 Novembre 2001)

euh je vais pas paraître méchant mais je te renvoie à la case départ, c'est-à-dire ds le forum Developement


----------



## SuperCed (16 Novembre 2001)

Sinon, si t'as CodeWarrior, tu peux creer un nouveau projet, et comencer par ANSI console. Comme son nom l'indique, tu pourras faire du C ANSI, donc multiplateforme. Tu pourra aussi compiler tes sources avec le terminal : cc.


----------



## jmini (16 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
* en t'inscrivant comme développeur...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bonjour,
Je voudrait savoir, comment on fait et ce que ca apporte de s'enregistrer en tant que devellopeur.


----------



## Einbert (16 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SuperCed:
*Sinon, si t'as CodeWarrior, tu peux creer un nouveau projet, et comencer par ANSI console. Comme son nom l'indique, tu pourras faire du C ANSI, donc multiplateforme. Tu pourra aussi compiler tes sources avec le terminal : cc.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Juste au passage, ANSI n'a rien à voir avec multiplatforme (la portabilité du code  dépendra toujours des librairies utilisées). ANSI signifie _American National Standards Institue_. Son rôle ? Préciser la sturcture d'un langage de programmation (donc sa grammaire), resp. créer un référentiel, i.e un standard pour un certain programme; cela facilite nettement son apprentissage. Dans le même genre d'organisation, nous avons ISO (International Organisation for Standardization). Nous trouvons ainsi des standards pour les langages Common Lisp, FORTRAN, Ada, COBOL et le dernier bien sûr C  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Je tiens juste à préciser que je venais de lire tout ça pour mes cours (donc c'était encore relativement frais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), mais malgré cela, j'ai quand même dû aller jeter un coup-d'oeil (surtout pour la liste des langages  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) dans l'excellent livre  _Programming Languages - Principles and Practice_ de _Kenneth C. Louden_ et tout cela au chapitre 3.

++


----------



## Didier Guillion (16 Novembre 2001)

Oui, mais justement, le conseil de Superced est bon : si tu cree un projet Codewarrior ANSI Console, ton code sera portable sur pas mal de machine. Une console en fait c'est une fenetre ou du texte peu s'afficher et ou l'on peut saisir une chaine de caractere au clavier.

Mais faut pas s'attendre a des choses fantastiques d'un point de vue aspect : pas d'ouverture de fenetre, de gestion de la souris ou de tracé graphique : tout en texte.

L'avantage est que les fonctions sont tres simples, peu nombreuses et on arrive vite a un résultat, ce qui, quand on commence est tres bien.

Par exemple ceci se compile et fonctionne :

/* Entree de mon programme */
main()
{
/* j'affiche la chaine de caractere sur la console */
printf("Coucou ca marche\n");
/* Et on sort */
exit(0) ; /* 0 veut dire que tout c'est bien passe */
}

Cordialement


----------



## Einbert (16 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jmini:
*

Bonjour,
Je voudrait savoir, comment on fait et ce que ca apporte de s'enregistrer en tant que devellopeur.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu es à un clic de t'inscrire......
Cela te permettra de d/l les devTools 10.1  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , sans quoi le cc de la console ne fonctionnera pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

++


----------



## Einbert (16 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Didier Guillion:
*Oui, mais justement, le conseil de Superced est bon : si tu cree un projet Codewarrior ANSI Console, ton code sera portable sur pas mal de machine.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ce qui m'a fait écrire le message précédent, c'est l'affirmation suivante (donc écrit par Superced) :
_du C ANSI, *donc* multiplateforme_...c'est surtout le donc qui m'embête...En fait il aurait pu écrire _du C, donc multiplatforme_...ANSI spécifie juste que ce langage est standardisé et rien d'autre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Ok, on peut trouver dans standard un aspect de multiplatforme si on veut, mais cela reste au niveau du code basic... Bien sûr le code que tu écris sans n'importe quel utilitaire de texte trivial (console ou pas) sera portable sur toutes les machines...

++


----------



## Marcus (16 Novembre 2001)

Merci à tous c'est exactement ce que je voulais faire   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il ne me reste plus qu'a m'inscrire en tant que developper et a trouver code warrior.
Encore merci


----------

